# First Season, how old was your cockpoo girl?



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

was really hoping that Ruby would have her season before we go on holiday (mid June) and leave her with my parents (which I'm worried about enough leaving my baby for the first time)but have a feeliing it won't be. I have been wondering for last week if coming as been a few differences and as she was first in little and one of the biggest had a feeling she'd start on the earlier side. 
Would love to know when yours had their first season, Ruby is around 8 months now?


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

first in litter not little!


----------



## fiona (Oct 1, 2012)

Our (puppy) Rubt Thursday was born middle sept and just came into season last week a couple of weeks before started hiding her treats toast in morning just nesting, she sleeps a lot feeling sorry or herself and we are all going on hols to Cornwall next week - had female dogs before so just giving her extra attention


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello, Lucy was just over 8 months old. She is 23 days into her season now, so we are hoping to let her off lead in a few days. We are glad it is over for her and us! I will have her spayed in July.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

my millie is 1 on 20th June. Her first season started on 26th December just over 6 months old... as you can imagine I was shocked as didnt expect it that soon. Im expecting her to come into season within the next 6 weeks?


----------



## Chintzy (Feb 10, 2012)

Apple was 2 weeks shy of 12 months old when she had first season. The season was a lot easier than I suspected but perhaps we were lucky. No real difference in character except a little more affectionate. The three most obvious signs are: huge increase in size of her lady bits and nipples and bright red blood drops. Lasted 3 weeks. We did walk her at quiet times of the day, in the countryside and we were lucky we only met one entire male. She really wasn't very flirty with other dogs at all. Hope that helps


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly was just over 6 months...my vet told me that the smaller breeds tend to mature quicker and come into season sooner. 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Roo was 10 months.


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for your comments really helpful to get an idea of timing... Apple seems late at 12 months?


----------



## Maddie'sMom (Dec 2, 2012)

*My Mattie*

My Mattie came in season at about 9 1/2 months. She weighs right around 15 lbs if that is any help. This is all new to both of us.


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

In the end Ruby started around 8.5 months and yes as I had a feeling was at her peak when we were on holiday but mum and dad coped really well and all was fine in the end x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Edit that .. pleased it worked out well for you


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Millie 2nd season arrived approx 23 may a month earlier than i expected. So im working on her seasons to be every 5months but will find out in October.... x


----------

